
How to train and classify images using Google Cloud Machine - hurrycane
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2016/12/how-to-train-and-classify-images-using-google-cloud-machine-learning-and-cloud-dataflow
======
visarga
> How to train

Even if you train, it costs too much to classify per 1000 examples afterwards.
For example, a small news classifier would have costed me $1000-10K/month but
instead I did it for free with Vowpal Wabbit. I prefer to set up my own ML
stack, much cheaper, thus better for personal projects.

But if you're a company it's ok to pay Google, or maybe I just don't
understand Google's offer.

